
Automated Machine Learning – A Paradigm Shift  Airbnb - travisglines
https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering/automated-machine-learning-a-paradigm-shift-that-accelerates-data-scientist-productivity-airbnb-f1f8a10d61f8
======
siliconc0w
Data Robot is definitely cool but you have to be careful you aren't
overfitting via hyperparameter tuning.

I think where we'll really start to see the needle move is when we'll have
more automated feature engineering. The 'data wrangling' involved here is by
far the most expensive part of the process but also best way to improve model
performance.

~~~
gmichaelson
DataRobot also does some automated feature engineering including text mining,
credibility adjustments, transformations of features, ratios and differences
of numeric factors, and a bunch of other stuff, too.

------
Animats
The important thing is what they do with it:

 _At Airbnb, we use machine learning to build customer lifetime value models
for guests and hosts. These models allow us to calibrate our marketing spend
to expected return at very granular levels, down to the user, if we like._

That's scary.

------
ivan_ah
related article: [http://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/01/current-state-automated-
mac...](http://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/01/current-state-automated-machine-
learning.html)

